# Drive select in mk3 tdi ultra



## xixaroz (May 6, 2016)

Hi guys, When I put the drive select into dinamic the sound was supposed to change wasn't it?

In my case it doesn't. I looked in both exaust pipes and there is no flap in there. And the interior sound doens't word either.

Does anyone have the same problem? If so what can I do?

Thank you


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

xixaroz said:


> Hi guys, When I put the drive select into dinamic the sound was supposed to change wasn't it?
> 
> In my case it doesn't. I looked in both exaust pipes and there is no flap in there. And the interior sound doens't word either.
> 
> ...


Don't think the Ultra has the flap or sound.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

stumardy said:


> xixaroz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, When I put the drive select into dinamic the sound was supposed to change wasn't it?
> ...


I thought this.

Wouldn't have thought there would be much noise difference compared to the petrol.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I thought the exhaust flaps are only on the TTS, where there are 4 tail pipes, 2 have flaps. The soundakator I thought was for SLine / TTS maybe. If you configure "Individual" mode - is there an option for "sound"


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

My TT which is an S-Line 2L TFSI has one flat in the right hand exhaust.


----------



## xixaroz (May 6, 2016)

In the individual option I have the sound to select. And I've seen in some of youtube's videos that the exaust sound its more agressive than mine in dynamic mode.

I assume the drive select changed this... Think I just have to take it to the dealer to see


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

if you don't have the flap on your exhaust, the only sound in dynamic will be from the sound actuator...don't believe is so noisy...but is recognisable..try with windows closed!


----------



## xixaroz (May 6, 2016)

I've tried with the windows closed and open but I don't get the sound like this on the link


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

There is a definite change inside the cabin when dynamic mode is activated (must be the soundaktor) . I'm not sure the exhaust note changes, if it does, its very subtle.

However, I was driving down some country roads on Sunday in Dynamic enjoying the engine noise and it literally just stopped. Once I restarted the car the sound came back.

The exhaust sounds quite nice when starting or turning the engine off. During normal driving conditions you don't really hear it over the normal diesel engine sound.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

My 1.8 tfsi does sound meatier (In cabin) when in dynamic mode but there is no effect on the actual exhaust sound. I had a look under the car and there is no exhaust flap/valve fitted and I believe this is due to my car being a sport. TTimi has a s-line 1.8 and has the flap. I'm guessing that xixaroz has a fault with the in cabin sound effects? I also wonder if the diesel sports don't have the flaps and s-lines do?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

at this point seems not s-line and diesel don't have flap but they have the sound actuator!


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

xixaroz said:


> Hi guys, When I put the drive select into dinamic the sound was supposed to change wasn't it?
> 
> In my case it doesn't. I looked in both exaust pipes and there is no flap in there. And the interior sound doens't word either.
> 
> ...


I test drove the diesel and was impressed by how quiet it was and how quick it was. If I were you just enjoy it and don't worry about the throatiness of other models. Modern cars don't sound that great anyway.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

One thing I've seen from some of the photos that people have posted is that the Drive Select mode is displayed on the rev counter. My car (June 2015) doesn't do this, so wondered if its a later MMI feature and whether this will get updated at first service?


----------



## elboobio (Mar 4, 2016)

xixaroz said:


> Hi guys, When I put the drive select into dinamic the sound was supposed to change wasn't it?
> 
> In my case it doesn't. I looked in both exaust pipes and there is no flap in there. And the interior sound doens't word either.
> 
> ...


If you have vcds or even if you take it to Audi you/they can check what % the sound actuator is set to. By default I think it's 100% yours may not be, to be honest I only noticed an increase in sound after revving a bit in dynamic, I've found it sounds better if you set individual and set the engine sound to dynamic that way.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> at this point seems not s-line and diesel don't have flap but they have the sound actuator!


I have the 2L TFSI S-Line Quttro S-Tronic and I can confirm that it does have the flat. On the right hand tailpipe only. it always seems in the open position when I stop the car and lock it. I'm guessing if I select dynamic mode it will close? can you see this if you set Dy mode and get out the car and look up the pipe? will the flap be closed or something?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Mr R said:


> One thing I've seen from some of the photos that people have posted is that the Drive Select mode is displayed on the rev counter. My car (June 2015) doesn't do this, so wondered if its a later MMI feature and whether this will get updated at first service?


Many of us don't have it..me too! It's a software version but depends from the optionals so it's not related to a specific firmware version


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

stumardy said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > at this point seems not s-line and diesel don't have flap but they have the sound actuator!
> ...


Since I bought the car, the valve is always open in any condition..I checked with vag and its deactivated by factory and I'm not the only one so I don't understand why it is there but doesn't work!!
I did hope to open and increase the sound but sadly was just open!!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah it seems really odd that we have the flap but that it does not work! I wonder why?


----------



## xixaroz (May 6, 2016)

hi guys. I went to the dealer today and they didn't seem to know what I was talking about. Looking at the tail pipes I don't have any flap but the actuator is on ando at 100%.

They even told me it could be a optional equipment... lol

They will search for more information and then let me know. (full of confidence)


----------

